# Unbound via OpenVPN?



## attilagyorffy (Jan 11, 2016)

I have set up OpenVPN on FreeBSD 10 (loosely following the tutorial on Digital Ocean) and I am connecting via Tunnelblick on my Mac successfully. I have pushed down DNS settings via the OpenVPN server and the OS X client properly picks them up.

However what I'd really like to use this for is to have some web apps served on my FreeBSD server and access them via the OpenVPN connection. I want to get Unbound to serve as a DNS resolver on the network so that these apps can be picked up on the clients.

Unbound doesn't have to serve authoritative answers, just some A records but I am finding it difficult to find how to use `local-unbound-setup` to add A records.

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 11, 2016)

I just put them in unbound.conf as 
	
	



```
local-zone: "host.somedomain.com." redirect
local-data: "host.somedomain.com. 86400 IN A 192.168.0.14"
```
Run `service unbound restart` (or the local_ version) to have it take effect immediately.


----------

